# Transformatori >  parveidotaja shema

## Evald

varbut kadam ir wi parveidotaja shema? 
http://cxem.net/pitanie/5-78.php

paldies.

----------


## GuntisK

Nedēļas beigās mēģināšu dabūt sava pārveidotāja shēmu un plati layoutā.Tad tev atsūtīšu.  ::

----------


## Evald

a teu tak uz smd!?  ::   bet vienalga atsuti!   ::  ari uz smd var platem var lodet ar parastajiem elementiem   ::   ::

----------

